# Electric Radiant Heat in the Workshop Review



## mjhillman (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks for your review. I have been wondering about this type of heat for some time.


----------



## Chubbz (Dec 30, 2014)

Nice Review! Seems like a very safe option and a nice alternative if someone does not have access to gas.


----------



## ChuckC (May 13, 2010)

I've struggled with heating a cold shop too. You are right about the moisture you get with gas.

Regarding your installation issue, I suspect they wanted you to making the electrical connections before mounting to the ceiling.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

I have a detached 2-car garage shop, about 420q ft. I insulated the whole thing, with moisture barrier, fiberglass, and covered with OSB. After that, I installed a big "window unit" combo AC/electric heater, which does a great job for cooling and heating. I also added a portable electric oil-filled radiant heater set to "no freeze", so it goes on at 38° and off at 50°. By itself, it keeps the shop at about 40° even during the -2° weather we've had for the last week, and then turning on the wall unit get is up to 60° in an hour. It's been a great solution, and easy to do. Except the insulation, which was a PITA to do. But really, the whole secret of this is the insulation.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Nice review and Thx for all the detailed information. Well done, and congrats on staying warm.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Those sound real good. I'm going to have to give them a little thought. Thanks for this review.


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

Douglas,

Sounds like a great set up. Not only are you comfortable in the winter, but in the summer also.

You said it was easy to do, but it sounds to me like a good bit of planning and work was involved. But you probably now have only a vague recollection of those efforts - and you reap the rewards every day you are in the shop. Very nice!


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

i had electric heat in my shop, a 4kw in wall heater with circulation fan, which uses 4 kw per hour of runtime. this fall i installed a 3/4 ton mini split heat pump / air conditioner. my shop is about 350 sq. feet, with a 10 foot ceiling. it has a seer of 28 for the ac, and 12 for the heat pump. LG states that it will heat efficiently down to minus 14. i also live near chicago, and my shop has 6 inch walls and a 12 inch insulated ceiling. it has been heating my shop down to minus 5 this last week. as a union electrician for almost 40 years, i have the metering, and hour meters on the unit, and it uses about 1/2 kw per hour of runtime, and puts out about 3 kw per hour. my heating cost has been about 60 cents per day, and it is also an air conditioner to keep humidity down during our humid summers, and make summer in the shop very comfortable. next summer will be a nice time in the shop. i am able to keep the shop at 60 degrees, and for about $100, the is an internet card available, and i can change the temp before i leave work, and have a warmer shop when i get home. this did not cost much more than the radiant heat, and is cheaper to run. NO duct work is required, and this is a wall mounted unit. just watch for a high efficiency rating, there are many different ratings available. there are also more brands available, and many places to buy. ibewjwjon


----------



## JBrow (Nov 18, 2015)

ibewjon,

Both Douglas and you mentioned it and I mentioned it. I want to underscore the point yet again. Insulation is critical if the workshop is to retain the heat or cool dumped into it. Insulation, though not fun to install, is relatively cheap and will just keep on doing its job.

A heat pump operating down to -14 degrees is impressive.

I do have questions regarding the mini-split system. Since it serves a dusty environment, what steps have you taken to keep dust out of the unit? Also, how much maintenance is required? I suspect maintenance is mostly filter replacement and perhaps cleaning the heat exchanger. The dusty environment and concern over maintenance or other problems associated with the dusty environment kept me from considering this shop heating/cooling solution. Thanks.


----------



## dczward (May 23, 2011)

Well, for my wall heater/AC unit, I regularly clean out the dust, both by blowing out the filter and vacuuming the exchanger.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Could one install small electric fans that could be turned on to blow off the dust (to be sucked into your dust colection system) or would that be impractical?


----------



## ibewjon (Oct 2, 2010)

I really don't have much dust in the shop. A few years ago I upgraded my two cloth bag dust collecter with the dust dog pleated filter from jet, which I retrofitted to the machine I had, not need for a new machine. I also installed 5" sheet metal duct work around the entire shop and hooked up all machines, so I don't have to keep moving the hose around. I had considered a ceiling hung air filter, but I don't think I will need it. So far, I am very happy with the results and the lower heat bill. Ibewjon


----------

